# مطلوب معلومات عن اتصالات الجيل الثالث 3g بسرعة من فضلكم



## م.آرام (1 يناير 2011)

أتمنى منكم المساعدة السريعة...أريد مقال أو كتاب عربي جيد يشرح اتصالات الجيل الثالث 3g
ومشكورون جميعاً


----------



## محمود010 (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فيه شروحات ممتازة هنا من بعض اﻻخوة 
ولو عاوز اى مساعدة منى فياريت تقولى حضرتك عاوز ايه بالضبط فى الجيل الثالث وانا هاشرحه على مدونتى او هنا فى المنتدى ان شاء الله
وانا فى الخدمة
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اخوك م / محمود عبدالعزيز


----------

